
The Looming Digital Meltdown - walterbell
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/06/opinion/looming-digital-meltdown.html
======
pwg
Wow. The New York Times, printing this sentence in the second paragraph:

And consider installing an ad-blocker like uBlock Origin to protect against
ads that carry malware that could exploit these vulnerabilities.

~~~
walterbell
Since it's an opinion piece, might look bad if they editorialized that
sentence out.

